# Handwerk lohnt sich nicht mehr :(



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juli 2019)

Wenn man Handwerker ist und auch was in der Rübe hat ( wo die meisten immer denken , das sind die Trottel )   grad was Naturwissenschaften  Physik + Chemie  angeht , lohnt sicht die Bildung / finanziell nicht mehr  .

Beispiel Maler  :   Mein Chef bezahlt mir 3000 brutto bei ca 17,50€/h   .   Er hat dann nur für mich Kosten in Höhe von 3700€   ... Er ist auf Null ....   nur meinen Lohn  und der ist dann Netto 2000€   .

Wenn ich  jetzt  kucheln würde was eine Tür mit Zarge lackieren kostet ,  frag ich mich Ob sich das bei den Abgaben noch lohnt .
Mir ist es echt ein Rätsel wie mein Chef mich finanzieren kann? Zumal er ja noch an das Finanzamt zahlen  muss   ,   das muss ja dann auch noch abgezogen werden .
Wieviel Türen  mit Zargen muss ich lackieren  im Monat das mein Chef auf null kommt und nur mein Gehalt auszahlt ?  Kommt ja auchnoch Sprit  + Steuer und Verschleiß dazu 

Das lohnt sich nichtmal für meinen Chef wirklich  

Manche schrappen echt völlig an der Realität vorbei  ,  grad die Politiker  und die Personaldienstleister......   Personalleasing ....  wenn ich das Wort schon höre könnte ich kotzen !
Manche Leute denken dann auch noch das pro stunde 20 € zuviel sind 

In dem Sinn Danke ich meinem Chef für die korrekte und geniale Zeit  .   aber finazierbar ist das nicht mehr für Normalos   

Lasst uns alle einen Anzug anziehen und ins Büro gehen  

PS:  Elemantarschäden an Körper und Geist ganz zu schweigen  grad wenn Winter ist  ^^

Könnt ihr das mal an die Merkel schicken , als Brief ?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (15. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube, ganz ehrlich, dem Handwerk geht es heutzutage so gut wie lange nicht mehr. 

Hast du mal eine Rechnung gesehen die dein Chef schreibt? Vielleicht zahlt er dir 17,50€/h, in der Rechnung wird aber minimum 40€/h stehen. 
Ich zumindestens habe in den letzten 18 Monaten keine Handwerkerrechnung mit nem niedrigeren Stundenlohn als 35€ gesehen und an mangelnden Aufträgen kann es auch nicht liegen, bei uns in OWL zumindest nicht.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass dein Chef dich bezahlt einfach nur damit du Geld hast. Es wird sich schon für ihn lohnen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juli 2019)

Ja schon mehrere ,  ich hab mich echt gewundert .....................   

zB:  Flur + riesen Wohnzimmer  (bewohnt )   abkleben + umräumen  und 2x Streichen    690€   ..... ( mit Der Farbe und Abdeckz  ... echt crazy )     okay wir haben Gas gegeben   ,  waren halb zwei fertig   , aber ausladen  kommt auch noch hinzu        .     2  Mann   .....unfaßbar wie geizig die Reichen geworden sind das mein Chef den Auftrag bekommt    .....   mit Der Farbe und Abdeckz  ... echt crazy

aber wenn du jetzt rechnest   :  Zwei Leute  ,  was bleibt bei dem Stundenlohn  für meinen Chef nach Steuer  etc   ?

Mein Chef macht auch glaub 40  ,  aber das ist keine KFZ-Werkstatt.   Wir müssen rumfahren,  aus und einladen  etc   ( alles auf meinem Buckel / Stunde )  ,  der Kunde sieht nur den EndPreis von 40€/h   ,    davon muss aber später alles bezahlt werden auch Steuern  und Benzin und noch mein Lohn +extra Steuern



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ganz ehrlich, dem Handwerk geht es heutzutage so gut wie lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Hast du mal eine Rechnung gesehen die dein Chef schreibt? Vielleicht zahlt er dir 17,50€/h, in der Rechnung wird aber minimum 40€/h stehen.
> Ich zumindestens habe in den letzten 18 Monaten keine Handwerkerrechnung mit nem niedrigeren Stundenlohn als 35€ gesehen und an mangelnden Aufträgen kann es auch nicht liegen, bei uns in OWL zumindest nicht.
> ...



Glaube deswegen hat er zugemacht        aber korrekter Chef und ich gönne ihm seine Rente ...



Warum glaubst du das ?  
  Weil man es dir mit den Medien vermittelt bzw eingetrichtert hat   ?


----------



## Slezer (15. Juli 2019)

Bin vor 5 Jahren auch vom Handwerk in die Industrie. Geht hat sich brutto fast verdoppelt. Netto leider nicht 

Vor allem schafft man sich nicht zu Tode. Morgens Einstempeln, mittags 15uhr abstempeln. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DuckDuckStop (15. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du das ?
> Weil man es dir mit den Medien vermittelt bzw eingetrichtert hat   ?




Weil ich viel Kontakt zu Handwerkern habe, viele Rechnungen sehe, viel mit ihnen spreche und alle sagen mir das gleiche:

- Wir können uns vor Aufträgen nicht retten.
- Wir haben schon extra 30% auf den Stundenlohn draufgeschlagen um den Auftrag nicht zu bekommen, haben ihn aber trotzdem bekommen und wissen nicht wie wir es zeitlich schaffen sollen.
- Wir suchen Leute weil wir mit der Arbeit nicht hinterherkommen

Wenn man wirklich nur 17,50€ in Rechnung stellt macht man was falsch.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juli 2019)

Sehr kreativer Satz- und Wortbau, voll glaubwürdiger Inhalt seitens Bauschaum7... Um was soll es bei dem Thema eigentlich gehen?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich nichtmal für meinen Chef wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dir wurde also tiefgehender Einblick in dessen Buchhaltung gegeben?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich  jetzt  kucheln würde was eine Tür mit Zarge lackieren kostet ,


Du "kuchelst" also mit der Türzarge? colormix, bist du es?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Glaube deswegen hat er zugemacht        aber korrekter Chef und ich gönne ihm seine Rente ...





Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Mein Chef macht auch glaub 40  ,  aber das ist keine KFZ-Werkstatt.


Hat er nun zu gemacht oder nicht?


----------



## belle (16. Juli 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> - Wir können uns vor Aufträgen nicht retten.
> - Wir haben schon extra 30% auf den Stundenlohn draufgeschlagen um den Auftrag nicht zu bekommen, haben ihn aber trotzdem bekommen und wissen nicht wie wir es zeitlich schaffen sollen.
> - Wir suchen Leute weil wir mit der Arbeit nicht hinterherkommen.


Ein Klempnermeister aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hier in Sachsen sagt das gleiche, die Aussage kann ich also so unterschreiben.
In den 90'er Jahren war in Sachsen auch bzgl. der Ausbildungsplätze nicht viel los, heute werden gerade auch in handwerklichen Berufsfeldern händeringend Leute gesucht, aber es wollen ja alle studieren. 
Im Handwerk kann man sich schon aussuchen, was man machen will und hat trotzdem den Kalender bis Jahresende schon voll. Die Alterspyramide ist wohl ein Teil der Ursache: Alte Handwerker gehen in Rente, keine / kaum neue Handwerker kommen nach.


----------



## Cinnayum (16. Juli 2019)

Dein Chef muss nur auf sein Unternehmergehalt, was er sich selbst auszahlt Steuer abdrücken. Was im Unternehmen bleibt, muss er nicht versteuern. Andererseits kommt er da ja auch nicht ran.
Und natürlich Umsatzsteuer, die er aber komplett auf den Kunden umlegen kann.

Von daher muss in seiner Kalkulation nur dein Bruttogehalt und die Materialkosten / Sprit und Verschleiß drin sein.
Ich denke schon, dass sich das am Ende des Monats lohnt, wenn das Auftragsbuch voll ist.


----------



## Seeefe (16. Juli 2019)

belle schrieb:


> Ein Klempnermeister aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hier in Sachsen sagt das gleiche, die Aussage kann ich also so unterschreiben.
> In den 90'er Jahren war in Sachsen auch bzgl. der Ausbildungsplätze nicht viel los, heute werden gerade auch in handwerklichen Berufsfeldern händeringend Leute gesucht, aber es wollen ja alle studieren.
> Im Handwerk kann man sich schon aussuchen, was man machen will und hat trotzdem den Kalender bis Jahresende schon voll. Die Alterspyramide ist wohl ein Teil der Ursache: Alte Handwerker gehen in Rente, keine / kaum neue Handwerker kommen nach.



/Sign

Bei uns in Wesel am Niederrhein, 65k Städtchen, gibt es gar nicht so viel Handwerker wie Arbeit. Wir haben momentan 3 Neubaugebiete in der Stadt, Arbeit ist also mehr als genug da.  

Aber der Thread ist hier ist ja sowieso mit 99% auf Stammtischniveau.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> der Kunde sieht nur den EndPreis von 40€/h   ,    davon muss aber später alles bezahlt werden auch Steuern  und Benzin und noch mein Lohn +extra Steuern


Das wird wohl aus der Differenz "Deiner" 17,50 Euro und diesen 40 Euro passieren. Was ist daran nun so ungewöhnlich? Dazu kommt noch, was Dein Chef aufs Material aufschlägt. Das wird er auch nicht zum Selbstkostenpreis weiterreichen. Was genau ist also Dein Anliegen? Dass Du seine Kalkulation nicht kapierst?


----------



## Körschgen (16. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn man Handwerker ist und auch was in der Rübe hat ( wo die meisten immer denken , das sind die Trottel )   grad was Naturwissenschaften  Physik + Chemie  angeht , lohnt sicht die Bildung / finanziell nicht mehr  .



Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, bei dir hätte sich etwas mehr Bildung schon gelohnt.

Was willst du uns mit diesem meisterhaften Satz mitteilen?


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2019)

Ich bin schon extrem gespannt, wann das Wort "Fluechtlinge" seinen Einstand im Thread feiert ...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juli 2019)

Okay um das mal aufzudröseln was ich meine .

ca 3800 €  bei sagen wir 20€ / h  brauch mein Chef für mich  pro Monat. 
Das Beispiel grad jetzt bei Türen lackieren  :  Tuer lackieren: was kostet es? | MyHammer Preisradar 
Tueren lackieren >> Kosten, Preisbeispiele und mehr

Also sagen wir 200€  pro Tür mit Zarge ,  davon sind ca 60€ Material + Sprit  ,

Sagen 4 Türen  im 4. Stock  .  Wir fahren zu zweit wegen Schlepperei geht halt auch schnell insgesamt .  
Hinfahrt + Ausbau + runterschleppen 2h .  Abdecken + Zargen schleifen + Spachteln  nochmal schleifen + lackieren  auch 2h  .
Werkstatt fahren + ausladen ,  Türen schleifen spachteln nochmal schleifen , spritzen  3h  . 
 Sagen wir 8h weg  ( Stunde für vielleicht nachspachteln sonstiges was auftreten könnte )

2. Tag :   1 Mann ... Türen schleifen und das 2. mal lackieren  ( eventuel nachspachteln ) 2h    , sprich 1h bei 2 Mann .   

3. Tag :   hinfahren ,  Zargen 2. mal lackieren  .....   Türen hochschleppen einbauen eventuell ausbessern saubermachen ... Werkstatt fahren  .   3 h .

Machen wir alles rund !
    Okay das ist mit 2x lackieren , spielt aber keine Rolle eigentlich weil grundieren ist auch wie einmal streichen . gut sagen wir 220 pro Tür €   Angebot ist 880€ . 

9 Stunden für 2 Mann rund 20h ein Mann.
Arbeitszeit 20h  ( bei 1 Mann)   400
Material 60 pro Tür  ...........  240

Umsatz 240€   Davon ziehen wir die Zeit für den Chef ab die er zum hinfahren , anschauen und Angebot erstellen gebraucht hat .
Dann zahlt er von den 240€ noch Steuern   ......   Gut können wir auch aufrunden  sagen wir 300...

Kann sein das ich mich verrechnet hab , aber viel ist das nicht ....


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2019)

Ohne genaue Preise und Ausgaben ist das alles nur Rätselraten


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 9 Stunden für 2 Mann rund 20h ein Mann.
> Arbeitszeit 20h ( bei 1 Mann) 400
> Material 60 pro Tür ........... 240
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt: Du würfelst das, was auf der Rechnung steht, mit den Selbstkosten durcheinander. Oder willst Du mir sagen, dass ihr für 240 Euro Material verbraucht, um 4 Türen zu streichen?  Den Begriff "Umsatz" solltest Du auch noch mal googeln. Der liegt in dem Fall nicht bei 240 Euro.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juli 2019)

ja mein Gott  ,  sorry.  Dann halt Gewinn vor Steuer.

Du weißt anscheinend nicht was ein Liter Lack kostet und was Abklebsachen  oder Pinsel etc kosten . Sprit + und Verschleiß ist ja auch noch mit drin.
Aber du hast schon recht ,  ich denke auch reel sind es vielleicht dann ca 25 - 30


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juli 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Ohne genaue Preise und Ausgaben ist das alles nur Rätselraten



Steht doch alles da , aber ich kann dir auch ne Skizze machen  xD


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du weißt anscheinend nicht was ein Liter Lack kostet und was Abklebsachen  oder Pinsel etc kosten . Sprit + und Verschleiß ist ja auch noch mit drin. Aber du hast schon recht ,  ich denke auch reel sind es vielleicht dann ca 25 - 30


Okay, dann sind wir bei 4 Türen mit den Materialkosten schon von 240 Euro runter auf 4 x 30 Euro = 120 Euro. Das ist ein Unterschied, oder? Es ist schon nicht ganz unwichtig, mit halbwegs realistischen Zahlen zu kalkulieren. Der "Gewinn" Deines Chefs hat sich nach Deiner erneuten Rechnung soeben deutlich erhöht.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Steht doch alles da , aber ich kann dir auch ne Skizze machen  xD



Nein, tut es nicht.
Du rechnest z.B. den Benzinverbrauch aber weder Versicherung noch Unterhalt.
Dazu rechnest du keine Mietkosten, kein Strom, keine Versicherungen, keine Mehrwertsteuer und vieles mehr.
Dafür rechnest du wieder mit irgendwelchen Zahlen für Material ohne genaue Angaben. 
Eine Türe hat ~4qm Fläche, pro qm braucht es xxx Liter Farbe und daraus kann man einen Preis berechnen. Aber einfach mal bei Material die Benzinkosten einrechnen ist einfach sinnfrei.
Wie gesagt: Ohne genau Zahlen kann man auch keine genau Rechnung machen.



> Mir ist es echt ein Rätsel wie mein Chef mich finanzieren kann?


Frag ihn einfach.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juli 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Okay, dann sind wir bei 4 Türen mit den Materialkosten schon von 240 Euro runter auf 4 x 30 Euro = 120 Euro. Das ist ein Unterschied, oder? Es ist schon nicht ganz unwichtig, mit halbwegs realistischen Zahlen zu kalkulieren. Der "Gewinn" Deines Chefs hat sich nach Deiner erneuten Rechnung soeben deutlich erhöht.



Das ist ja auch dann der Idealfall , zu 50 % läuft nicht immer alles glatt ,  kann sein  das was duchschlägt etc  oder unter dem alten Lack was kaputt ist  usw ,  was man vorher nicht sieht und auch Zeit für Reparatur in Anspruch nimmt


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juli 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Nein, tut es nicht.
> Du rechnest z.B. den Benzinverbrauch aber weder Versicherung noch Unterhalt.
> Dazu rechnest du keine Mietkosten, kein Strom, keine Versicherungen, keine Mehrwertsteuer und vieles mehr.
> Dafür rechnest du wieder mit irgendwelchen Zahlen für Material ohne genaue Angaben.
> ...



Du alter Erbsenzähler du    ,  deswegen hab ich ja pauschal Materialkostenschon höher  pro Tür angesetzt .  Was natürlich auch etwas hoch ist  ,  Aber machen wir deines noch mit rein  sagen wir 40€


----------



## Körschgen (17. Juli 2019)

Ich denke, es ist uns jedenfalls allen klar, wieso du der Angestellte bist und dein Chef der Chef ist.

Vllt mehr Lack verstreichen und weniger dran schnüffeln.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juli 2019)

Ganz wenige Lacke haben heutzutage noch Lösemittel drin


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2019)

Du arbeitest jetzt wie lange als Maler?
Da solltest doch eigentlich wissen, was da an Materialkosten anfällt.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Okay um das mal aufzudröseln was ich meine .
> 
> ca 3800 €  bei sagen wir 20€ / h  brauch mein Chef für mich  pro Monat.
> Das Beispiel grad jetzt bei Türen lackieren  :  Tuer lackieren: was kostet es? | MyHammer Preisradar
> ...



Man man man...

Hier mal etwas zur Information: https://www.hwk-cottbus.de/artikel/kalkulation-im-handwerk-7,0,789.html


----------



## Poulton (17. Juli 2019)

Man fragt sich, ob manch einer überhaupt eine Berufsschule besucht hat und falls doch, ob er im Fachrechnen nur gepennt hat. Kostenkalkulation ist dort Pflichtbestandteil.

€: Zur Sicherheit nochmal ins Inhaltsverzeichnis des Mathelehrbuch aus meiner Lehrzeit von 2004 bis 2007 geschaut, nach Kapitel u.a.: Zerlegeanteile und Bewertungssätze bei der Preiskalkulation, Kalkulation von Fleisch- und Feinkosterzeugnissen, Kalkulation von Aufschnittplatten, Handelsaufschlag und Handelspanne, Abschreibungen, Lohnabrechnung, Kassenabrechnung, Kostenrechnung, ...
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei den Farbklecksern so viel anders aussieht, außer das dort mit Farben und Lacken hantiert wird und nicht mit Wurst- und Fleischerzeugnissen. Also bleiben nur die beiden oben genannten Möglichkeiten: Entweder im Unterricht geschlafen oder nie eine Berufsschule besucht.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Vllt mehr Lack verstreichen und weniger dran schnüffeln.


Sicher dass es nicht der Bauschaum ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

Ich habe auch mal vor über 20 Jahren als Malerazubi gearbeitet (und festgestellt das der Beruf nichts für mich ist).
Da gings meinen damaligen Chef sehr gut. Dicken Audi A8, dickes Haus usw.
Wie das heute aussieht weiß ich nicht.
Aber wenn Selbstständige keinen Gewinn machen würden, dann würde es sich für sie ja nicht lohnen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2019)

Ok, wenn man sich die Beiträge von Bauschaum anguckt, erklärt ein wenig den Thread hier.


----------



## Atze-Peng (17. Juli 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Weil ich viel Kontakt zu Handwerkern habe, viele Rechnungen sehe, viel mit ihnen spreche und alle sagen mir das gleiche:
> 
> - Wir können uns vor Aufträgen nicht retten.
> - Wir haben schon extra 30% auf den Stundenlohn draufgeschlagen um den Auftrag nicht zu bekommen, haben ihn aber trotzdem bekommen und wissen nicht wie wir es zeitlich schaffen sollen.
> ...





belle schrieb:


> Ein Klempnermeister aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hier in Sachsen sagt das gleiche, die Aussage kann ich also so unterschreiben.
> In den 90'er Jahren war in Sachsen auch bzgl. der Ausbildungsplätze nicht viel los, heute werden gerade auch in handwerklichen Berufsfeldern händeringend Leute gesucht, aber es wollen ja alle studieren.
> Im Handwerk kann man sich schon aussuchen, was man machen will und hat trotzdem den Kalender bis Jahresende schon voll. Die Alterspyramide ist wohl ein Teil der Ursache: Alte Handwerker gehen in Rente, keine / kaum neue Handwerker kommen nach.




Ihr beiden vergesst aber auch das die Kosten jahrelang (und schon vor der verbesserten Marktlage) gestiegen sind während die Einnahmen bestenfalls gleichbleibend waren. Höhere Steuern, mehr Auflagen sowohl bei der Arbeit als auch im betriebswirtschaftlichen Bereich, mehr und mehr Steine welche selbständigen und kleinen Unternehmern vor die Beine geworfen werden, mehr Bürokratie, etcetc.
Nur weil der Stundenlohn jetzt doch endlich mal gestiegen ist (dank 30 Jahre lang Politikversagens) heißt das noch lange nicht das auch mehr Gewinn dabei rumkommt als es vor sagen wir 20 Jahren war. Viel eher mussten die meisten Handwerker jeden möglichen teilweise legalen, teilweise nicht ganz so legalen Trick nutzen um überhaupt wirtschaftlich arbeiten zu können. Und erst jetzt können viele Handwerker Firmen wieder tatsächlich gesund wirtschaften - wobei insbesondere die Privatkunden immer noch kaum bis gar nicht lohnenswert sind. Lediglich der Industrie-und Wohnungsbau-Bereich boomt momentan stark und wirft solide Umsätze ab.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juli 2019)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Höhere Steuern,


Die da wären? Alle für Unternehmen und Reiche relevanten Steuern sind seit der Wende teils massiv gesenkt wurden bzw. werden wie z.B. die Vermögenssteuer nicht mehr erhoben. Die ganze Steuersenkung hatte u.a. auch zu soetwas geführt: rot-gruen: Das groesste Geschenk aller Zeiten | ZEIT ONLINE (Privates Fenster öffnen, Link in google rein und darüber aufrufen. Dann ist die erste Seite lesbar.)


> Mitten in der Nacht klingelte das Telefon bei Jörg Asmussen. Der Anrufer  aus New York, ein Angestellter der Investmentbank Goldman Sachs, wollte  von dem Referenten des deutschen Finanzministers wissen, ob er die  Mitteilungen aus Berlin richtig verstanden habe. Ob es stimme, dass  deutsche Kapitalgesellschaften künftig keine Steuern mehr auf die  Gewinne zahlen müssten, die sie beim Verkauf von Aktienpaketen oder  ganzen Tochterunternehmen erzielen. Der Beamte bestätigte die  Information.
> [...]
> Das war aber noch die harmloseste Fehleinschätzung bei der  Unternehmensteuerreform, wie sich später herausstellte. Vor allem bei  den Steuerausfällen hatten sich Finanzminister Hans Eichel  und seine Beamten völlig verkalkuliert. Noch im Jahr 2000 kassierte der  Staat 23,6 Milliarden Euro Körperschaftsteuer von den  Kapitalgesellschaften. Im Jahr darauf, nach dem Inkrafttreten des  Reformwerks, brachen diese Einnahmen vollkommen weg. Per saldo mussten  die Finanzämter sogar fast eine halbe Milliarde Euro an die Firmen  auszahlen – das hatte es noch nie gegeben. Bis heute bekommt der Staat  weitaus weniger Gewinnsteuern als in früheren Jahren. Das Ministerium  hatte unterschätzt, in welchem Ausmaß Unternehmen die neu eröffneten  Chancen nutzen würden.



Die durchschnittliche kombinierte Belastung aus  Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer ist von 59,27% im Jahr 1991, auf mittlerweile 29,83% gesunken ist. Im gleichen Zeitraum hat sich das BIP "nur" verdoppelt und die Gewinne deutscher Kapitalgesellschaften verdreifacht.


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2019)

Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.^^

Ich höre unter den kleinen Handwerkern im Bekanntenkreis auch überall das selbe. Aufträge bis zum abwinken, Überstunden, Stress, unzufriedene Kunden weil man nicht hinterher kommt. Dummerweise lohnt sich das alles kaum, weil an den eigenen Fingern von der Mehrarbeit kaum etwas kleben bleibt und das Finanzamt abschöpft was geht.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juli 2019)

Wenn es etwas gibt was männliche Handwerksmeister meisterlich können, dann ist es jammern. Über das Finanzamt, die "Alte", den Hund, den Nachbarn, "Leerwanst", .... Bei weiblichen trifft man das so gut wie gar nicht an.


----------



## Atze-Peng (17. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas gibt was männliche Handwerksmeister meisterlich können, dann ist es jammern. Über das Finanzamt, die "Alte", den Hund, den Nachbarn, "Leerwanst", .... Bei weiblichen trifft man das so gut wie gar nicht an.



Wow.

Dazu gibt es nichts mehr zu sagen. Ich wollte zwar eigentlich auf dein ursprüngliches Zitat antworten (Protip: Nicht alle Steuerlasten sind direkte, sondern gerne auch mal indirekte Lasten. Nur weil bestimmte Steuern gesenkt worden sind heißt das nicht gleichbedeutend das die gesamte Steuerlast niedriger geworden ist), aber mit der Attitüde habe ich da um ehrlich zu sein schlicht gar keine Lust drauf.

Handwerker als "meisterliche Jammerer" darzustellen ist schon 'nen hartes Stück. Wahrscheinlich sind auch alle Landwirte geistig zurück geblieben und können nur Traktor fahren. Das diese Berufsgruppen aber das Fundament unser Gesellschaft legen und es objektiv betrachtet schlicht wichtiger ist ein Dach übern Kopf mit Heizung, Elektrizität, Wasser und Essen zu haben als der gesellschaftliche Beitrag irgendeines Investment-Banker, Soziologie-Professor oder sonstwas wird dabei gerne ignoriert. Aber einfach zu sagen das sind "meisterliche Jammerer" - am besten ohne jegliche Kenntnisse einer eigenen Selbstständigkeit - ist schlicht respektlos und das andere Extrem von dem was Bauschaum hier darstellt.


----------



## Rolk (18. Juli 2019)

Ich wußte auch nicht was ich darauf antworten sollte. Typischer Schreibtischkrieger der zu viel Werner gesehen hat?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Handwerker und andere mittelständische Betriebe sind das Rückgrat unserer Volkswirtschaft.


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Handwerker und andere mittelständische Betriebe sind das Rückgrat unserer Volkswirtschaft.


Das ist richtig nur werden die kleinen immer mehr ausgebeutet. Leider

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2019)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Protip: Nicht alle Steuerlasten sind direkte, sondern gerne auch mal indirekte Lasten.


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst und erklärt u.a. auch das: Steuer- und Abgabenreformen seit 1998 haben nur die reichsten 30 % entlastet - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Gerade beim 1. Dezil und den untersten 5% schlagen die indirekten Steuern, seien es nun die 3% Mehrwertsteuererhöhung, Energiesteuern, EEG-Umlage, ... richtig ins Kontor. Von dem niedrigeren Eingangssteuersatz haben die aufgrund ihres niedrigen bis gar nicht vorhanden Einkommen nichts und würden auch von einer Erhöhung des Grundfreibetrag nicht profitieren.



> Handwerker als "meisterliche Jammerer" darzustellen ist schon 'nen hartes Stück.


Dann scheinen dir noch nicht viele begegnet zu sein oder die sind in deiner Gegend alles Frohnaturen, die nie lauthals öffentlich rumjammern und rumschimpfen.



> Wahrscheinlich sind auch alle Landwirte geistig zurück geblieben und können nur Traktor fahren.


Nein, aber die Landwirtschaft hier im Osten ist vorallem durch landwirtschaftliche Großbetriebe geprägt, die aus den ehemaligen LPG hervorgegangen sind. Diese stehen bedeutend besser da - Höfesterben ist hier ein Fremdwort - als die aus den alten Bundesländern. Das einzige was immer mehr Sorge bereitet ist, dass immer mehr Finanzheinis ihr Unwesen treiben, weil es gegen die keine geeigneten Regularieren gibt um sie draußen zu halten* und man auch auf den Flitz kam, die Agrarflächen, die im Zuge der Wiedervereinigung zu Bundesbesitz wurden und häufig erstmal für 20 bis 25 Jahre an die jeweiligen LPG bzw. deren Nachfolgebetriebe verpachtet wurden, zu privatisieren, statt sie weiterhin langfristig an diese zu verpachten. Achja: Die Privatisierung erfolgt durch eine Nachfolgeeinrichtung der Treuhand. Da weiß man ja was einem da erwartet... 

*= Siehe u.a. Jahresbericht der Bundesregierung zum Stand der Deutschen Einheit 2018, Seite 68 und 69.



> Aber einfach zu sagen das sind "meisterliche Jammerer" - am besten ohne jegliche Kenntnisse einer eigenen Selbstständigkeit - ist schlicht respektlos und das andere Extrem von dem was Bauschaum hier darstellt.


Oder eben das was sich aus meiner eigenen Beobachtung ergibt, auch wenn ich die jetzt nicht als allgemeingültig hinstelle. Mit Jaguar oder irgendeiner anderen Luxuskarrosse vorfahren und dann erstmal lauthals jammern die Steuern seien zu hoch und der Lehrling sei faul.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder eben das was sich aus meiner eigenen Beobachtung ergibt, auch wenn ich die jetzt nicht als allgemeingültig hinstelle. Mit Jaguar oder irgendeiner anderen Luxuskarrosse vorfahren und dann erstmal lauthals jammern die Steuern seien zu hoch und der Lehrling sei faul.


Da erinnert mich an die Leihfirma, bei ich mich mal vorgestellt habe.
Die Mitarbeiterin so: " wir wollen uns ja nicht an Ihnen gesund stossen".
Dann fährt der Chef vor, mit nem Porsche Cayenne.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Ich denke mal die setzen dann solche Autos steuerlich als Dienstwagen oder so ab?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die setzen dann solche Autos steuerlich als Dienstwagen oder so ab?



Ja, du bezahlst das Auto.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, du bezahlst das Auto.


Das heisst?

Man kriegt doch einen Teil zurückerstattet wenn man es als Dienst bzw Firmenwagen laufen läßt. Oder spart Steuern, oder nicht?
Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juli 2019)

Mit "Du" bist Du als Steuerzahler gemeint. Das was der Staat nicht einnimmt, weil sich der Chef von Unternehmen XY den Porsche als Aufwand anrechnen lässt, zahlst Du als Steuerzahler logischerweise mehr.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Was bedeutet das denn, dass man was von der Steuer absetzen kann?
Dass man weniger zahlt als andere. Wenn andere aber weniger zahlen, der Staat aber das gleiche Geld haben will, müssen andere mehr bezahlen.
Es gibt ja auch unzählige Unternehmen, die von der EEG Umlage befreit sind. Du musst die Differenz zahlen, die dem Staat deswegen flöten geht.
Du zahlst also für die, die weniger zahlen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das denn, dass man was von der Steuer absetzen kann?
> Dass man weniger zahlt als andere. Wenn andere aber weniger zahlen, der Staat aber das gleiche Geld haben will, müssen andere mehr bezahlen.
> Es gibt ja auch unzählige Unternehmen, die von der EEG Umlage befreit sind. Du musst die Differenz zahlen, die dem Staat deswegen flöten geht.
> Du zahlst also für die, die weniger zahlen.


Deswegen habe ich mich auch immer nach dem Sinn von "steuerlich absetzen" gefragt.
Wenn sie Endes des Jahres ihre Steuererklärung machen und Steuern die sie gezahlt haben quasi wiederbekommen.
Was das für ein "Geschäft" für den Staat ist. Und wo dann was fehlt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was das für ein "Geschäft" für den Staat ist. Und wo dann was fehlt.



Das sind Subventionen, mehr nicht.
Und subventionieren kann der Staat ja bestens.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind Subventionen, mehr nicht.
> Und subventionieren kann der Staat ja bestens.


Und Subventionen werden doch wiederum durch Steuern finanziert, oder nicht?
Bzw EU Zuschüsse, aber das Geld kommt ja auch irgendwo weg.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juli 2019)

Klar. Irgendwo muss das Geld ja herkommen. In der Regel sind das Deine Steuern, die Du entrichtest.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und Subventionen werden doch wiederum durch Steuern finanziert, oder nicht?
> Bzw EU Zuschüsse, aber das Geld kommt ja auch irgendwo weg.



Du zahlst auch für die, die das Geld veruntreuen. 
Macht Spaß, oder? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m62Zg5MqUAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lotto (18. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Material 60 pro Tür  ...........  240



60 Euro Farbe für ne Tür? Wtf? Selbst ich als Privatmann bekomm den 5Liter-Eimer beste Ökofarbe (d.h. da kannst du direkt nach dem streichen in dem Zimmer schlafen ohne das du auch nur irgendwas riechst) für 30 Euro.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass dein Chef da deutlich günstiger rankommt (Menge und Gewerbe) und das man keine 5 Liter für eine Tür benötigt.
Die Spritkosten fallen ja auch nur einmal an und sind bei 6l/100km und 1,50 Euro/l dann ca. 9 Euro/100km, also im Prinzip Peanuts.

Du musst ja auch bedenken: selbst wenn der Gewinn deines Chefs nur 200 Euro nach Steuern ist: für diese 200 Euro musste ER keinen Finger krumm machen. Das habt ihr beide für ihn gemacht. Er selbst wird ja sicherlich auch noch arbeiten bzw. bei genügend Mitarbeitern halt eben nicht mehr. Übrigens: 200 Euro Gewinn durch euch beide an einem Tag sind 4000 Euro Gewinn im Monat. Keine Ahnung wieviel Mitarbeiter dein Chef hat, aber bei 4 Mitarbeitern wären das dann schon 8000 Euro, ohne das dein Chef selber Hand anlegen musste.
Hinzu kommen dann noch die Wochenend"gefälligkeiten" in der Nachbarschaft, auf die ja keine Steuern anfallen.
Oder um es einfach runterzubrechen: dein Chef wird schon seinen Schnitt machen, sonst wäre er nie dein Chef geworden.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch bedenken: selbst wenn der Gewinn deines Chefs nur 200 Euro nach Steuern ist: für diese 200 Euro musste ER keinen Finger krumm machen.



Ist das so?
Wer gewinnt denn die Kunden? Wer fährt zu Ortsterminen? Wer macht die Aufmaße? Wer schreibt die Angebote? Wer kümmert sich um den Materialeinkauf? Wer schreibt die Rechnungen? Wer macht die Lohnabrechnung?
Dem Chef fliegt das Geld auch nicht zu!
Und ein Chef, der Angestellte hat, und diese nach Tarif bezahlt, der hat monatlich verdammt hohe Kosten. Zum einen natürlich die Löhne als solches, aber zudem auch Kosten für Firmenwagen, Benzin, Lager/Werkstatt, Material, Sozialversicherungen (nicht nur die der Angestellten, auch die eigene Krankenversicherung, Altersvorsorge etc.). Da kommt so einiges zusammen, was man als Unternehmer monatlich berappen muss, bevor man selber überhaupt mal den ersten Cent verdient.
Nicht monetär zu erfassen, aber dennoch nicht verachten: das unternehmerische Risiko, das der Chef trägt. Zum Beispiel, wenn ein Kunde partout nicht zahlt, aber die Angestellten natürlich trotzdem (zurecht) am Ersten ihr Geld haben wollen. Das kann dem Chef finanziell verdammt weh tun, bis hin zur pleite.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nicht monetär zu erfassen, aber dennoch nicht verachten: das unternehmerische Risiko, das der Chef trägt. Zum Beispiel, wenn ein Kunde partout nicht zahlt, aber die Angestellten natürlich trotzdem (zurecht) am Ersten ihr Geld haben wollen. Das kann dem Chef finanziell verdammt weh tun, bis hin zur pleite.



Absolut korrekt. Der klassische Mittelstand ärgert sich, wenn Großkonzerne entlastet werden.
Das unternehmerische Risiko tragen heute eher die Leiharbeiter und Niedriglöhner und nicht mehr Aktienbesitzer wie Klatten und Co.
Ich frag mich eh, wieso man Milliarden besitzen will? Was hat man davon?
Das Geld muss reinvestiert werden. Das war früher der Standard. Heute wird das Geld aus den Unternehmen herausgezogen und an die Aktionäre verteilt.


----------



## Lotto (18. Juli 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> Wer gewinnt denn die Kunden? Wer fährt zu Ortsterminen? Wer macht die Aufmaße? Wer schreibt die Angebote? Wer kümmert sich um den Materialeinkauf? Wer schreibt die Rechnungen? Wer macht die Lohnabrechnung?
> Dem Chef fliegt das Geld auch nicht zu!
> Und ein Chef, der Angestellte hat, und diese nach Tarif bezahlt, der hat monatlich verdammt hohe Kosten. Zum einen natürlich die Löhne als solches, aber zudem auch Kosten für Firmenwagen, Benzin, Lager/Werkstatt, Material, Sozialversicherungen (nicht nur die der Angestellten, auch die eigene Krankenversicherung, Altersvorsorge etc.). Da kommt so einiges zusammen, was man als Unternehmer monatlich berappen muss, bevor man selber überhaupt mal den ersten Cent verdient.
> Nicht monetär zu erfassen, aber dennoch nicht verachten: das unternehmerische Risiko, das der Chef trägt. Zum Beispiel, wenn ein Kunde partout nicht zahlt, aber die Angestellten natürlich trotzdem (zurecht) am Ersten ihr Geld haben wollen. Das kann dem Chef finanziell verdammt weh tun, bis hin zur pleite.



Ich sprach von Gewinn.
Egal wie die Rechnung am Ende aussieht: der Chef wird schon seinen Schnitt machen, ansonsten würd das Unternehmen ja nicht lange existieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Gewinn.



Du sprachst davon, dass der Chef für seinen Gewinn keinen Finger krumm machen musste. und das stimmt nun mal nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt. Der klassische Mittelstand ärgert sich, wenn Großkonzerne entlastet werden.
> Das unternehmerische Risiko tragen heute eher die Leiharbeiter und Niedriglöhner und nicht mehr Aktienbesitzer wie Klatten und Co.
> Ich frag mich eh, wieso man Milliarden besitzen will? Was hat man davon?
> Das Geld muss reinvestiert werden. Das war früher der Standard. Heute wird das Geld aus den Unternehmen herausgezogen und an die Aktionäre verteilt.



Wohl war.
Und wenn ich dann noch lese, dass sich Banker der Deutschen Bank neue Maßanzüge anfertigen lassen, während ander am gleichen Tag entlassen werden, dann sagt das schon viel aus...


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wohl war.
> Und wenn ich dann noch lese, dass sich Banker der Deutschen Bank neue Maßanzüge anfertigen lassen, während ander am gleichen Tag entlassen werden, dann sagt das schon viel aus...



Interessant ist ja, dass die Leute, die für die Krise verantwortlich sind, auch noch hohe Boni bekommen.
Da fragt man sich, welcher Depp die Verträge verhandelt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. November 2019)

Letztens kam im Fernsehen ,  eine Auflistung vom Gehaltskatalog von Stepstone .

Klar war da kein Handwerk mit oben in der Liste , schon klar das da keiner mehr eine handwerkliche Ausbildung anstrebt  mit all den Abstrichen bei Lohn und Gesundheit.

Und dann jammern die  es fehlt an Fachkräften im Handwerk ...  Fachkräftemangel   ja nee is klar .  

Ich hab eine Lösung für das Problem  ,  Einfach diese Leute richtig bezahlen nach ihrer Ausbildung  minimum 3300€ / Monat als Einstieg  ,   dann werden die mal sehen wie schnell sich der Fachkräftemangel im Handwerk selbst auflößt .


----------



## Slezer (20. November 2019)

Bist nun endlich aus dem Handwerk raus?


----------

